# Housing.



## rainbows_x

Just looking for some advice. :flower:

Those who have broken up with FOB and had to move, how did you do it?
FOB said I can keep the deposit (just over £1000 I think) but we obviously don't get that until we move out?

Any advice is appreciated. x


----------



## holly2234

Ive not done it, but the best thing you could do is go to your council. They will either arrange for HB to pay for your house that you already live in, or put you on the council list and offer you somewhere or let you bid on houses. There is a place called a contact centre in my city where you take a ticket and wait until somebody can see you and they will advise you on what to do and even fill in the forms with you if necessary.

Just google your local council page and there will likely be a contact number or an address of something similar that can help you. If that fails, CAB will be able to help.

Also, have you looked at your local housing allowance? They will only pay so much a month so it might be worth checking how much they will pay before deciding whether to stay or move.

Mine only pays about £412 and my rent is £450.

Good luck


----------



## lauram_92

I think Holly covered everything :rofl: Are you wanting to stay in the flat or move out?


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd like to sstay here but I dont think I can afford it, it's £640 a month and that's not including billss. :(

Thanks Holly, helps alot x


----------



## holly2234

Any time! Anything you need feel free to PM me. Also on FB :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

It depends how much you spend on other things and how much your bills are but you might be able to stay there, my rent is £595 and I manage fine. If you go to Connexions they'll tell you how much HB you'd be entitled to xx


----------



## rileybaby

i wouldnt reccommend the council list, im sharing a bed with my mum and still in same room as riley and they said ill have an atleast 3 year waiting list and im in second to top priority band:wacko: HB might be worth looking in to, although its finding somewhere that accepts it.. if your getting your deposit back it should be ok because most places want a deposit + first months rent upfront:thumbup: hope you get something sorted xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

How cheap is all your rents? For a 1-2 bed flat here your looking at a good £800 a month!

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DG_196239

This link should help, it lets you know how many bedrooms in a place you would be entitled to claim HB for and then lets you know how much housing allowance per week you would be entitled to in your area.. In mine its £196 per week (bare in mind the £800 a month rent) 

ETA, I'm pretty sure they won't move you out, stuff like this happens all the time and thats why there here to help :flow: speaking with your landlord may help as some don't accept HB but if your already living there then I'm sure they won't make you leave xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rileybaby said:


> i wouldnt reccommend the council list, im sharing a bed with my mum and still in same room as riley and they said ill have an atleast 3 year waiting list and im in second to top priority band:wacko: HB might be worth looking in to, although its finding somewhere that accepts it.. if your getting your deposit back it should be ok because most places want a deposit + first months rent upfront:thumbup: hope you get something sorted xx

they said that to me too, that i wouldnt get something till 3-4 years .. but i got something in 11 months.. could have got something sooner - but didn't want a crappy one.. and i wasn't top priority!
in priority 2 bands - by law they HAVE to rehouse you in 2 years.. i had a support worker who told me that and the lady in the council confirmed it..
and it's not different for different boroughs.. it's governement legislationn.. 
haha i'm quoting some of this off a print out i was given :haha: 
and we have one of the biggest housing registers in kent! 

ignore what they say a bit - it depends what you bid on etc.. 
x


----------



## Bexxx

If the housing benefit doesn't cover your rent, you can also apply for a discretionary allowance to help cover the rest :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------

